# built in opinions



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

]I was asked to do this side job that consist of 7 different built ins. All paint grade materials. I will be using baltic birch plywood and maple face frames. They dont want any drawers, although i think a walk in closet needs at least a few. There were no drawings to go off of so I had to create my own design. There will be a 54" tv over the fireplace that he wants concealed when not in use. That is a big tv to hide with doors. Im figuring bifold doors that will tuck in to the sides of the cabinet. 
The closet is only half of what needs to be built. There will be one on the opposite side of this one for the wife. Maybe a different design to suit. I figured $1126 for the materials only for the living room built only. Plus $596 for 18hrs labor. There is really no overhead for me. i made a spreadsheet to break down my figures. does this seem about right. I want to know if im on the right track before i continue.
i also designed a mudroom built in with an 8' seat and a surround to go over it with cubbies. I couldnt get it to upload though.$355 for parts and $377 for labor.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Why not poplar ply and face frames?

Do you have the depth to conceal the doors when opened over the fireplace?

If you can draw a layout and scan and post it would be much easier to pick at it for design and materials needed. 

Personally I don't price by hr but by the box and how complex.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

i have never seen poplar plywood in this area, it is always birch. I also considered using mdf but for the $10 more a sheet i think that the birch is a much better product. Same with the maple. I can get maple 1x2 for the face frames for.94'. I think maple paints much better than poplar.
As for the cabinet doors, I only have 13" for them to tuck in on the sides of the upper cabinets. If i bifold them first then slide them in with Rockler's ez pocket door slides. They might still stick out a little bit, but i think it will be ok.
I am only using an hourly rate to figure my cost of each built in. I am basing it off of $30 per hour rate. For example...face frames,say i have 41 lf to apply. I think it will take an hour so i take the 41' and divide by 41 to get $1.36 per foot to install.i used this method the carcasses, shelved etc. I did it this way so that if the customer wants to add or remove a material or component i can easily adjust the price.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Mdf has no grain and is completely useable but ply is light unless you use Trupan. Maple doesn't paint any better than poplar. Maple here is $3.95 bdft and not worth it for painting. Birch would be cheaper.

Pricing is your business. To me its unprofessional to hourly a job on cabinetry on the basics. Your hr at $30 may take me half the time.

Are you doing the painting?


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

i may just prime it for now


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Rebelwork said:


> Personally I don't price by hr but by the box and how complex.


+1. :yes:There's more to pricing than just how long it takes, or better yet how long you may think it will take. Personally either Maple or Birch will paint up OK. 

I can't get your files to open, so I can't see the layout. But, to bi-fold and pocket, you'll need the width for the hardware and two doors for each side. The hardware should be about 3" longer than the doors width to pocket to finish flush with the front.










 







.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

"+1. :yes:There's more to pricing than just how long it takes, or better yet how long you may think it will take."

Its not hard to bid basic boxes. Pocket doors,etc are pretty common for a weathered cabinet maker. Here in KC you don't get to vary the prices on bids. Otherwise the competition will take the work.

In commercial you have to be within a $2k-$5k of the other bids or they wont consider you. We just won a a $126,000 school and a $91,000 motel. We were within $3k of the other bids.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

i did my drawings in sketchup7, i dont know if that matters. Can you view them rebelwork?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Not sure. Are you able to upload to the forum?


----------

